

The Sixth Stage of Grief Is Retro-computing - joshreads
https://medium.com/message/networks-without-networks-7644933a3100

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion, with many stories and insights here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565459)

